# Kabota B2301 Implements?



## crosbygroup (Jun 25, 2016)

We are new to tractors and have 5 acres, sandy soil but on a fairly steep incline. About 3 acres is pasture the rest is house, oaks, fruit trees and a kitchen garden. 

My wife and I are wondering what implements/accessories people recommend. We are trying to decide between rotary cutter or flail mower. We are looking for a wood chipper up to 3 inch diameter. The tractor PTO HP is 17.5 and Engine gross HP is 22. Also, considering a posthole digger, but thinking it might be better to pick up a used one or just rent one as needed. 

Suggestions? 

Robert


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Robert,

Welcome to the forum.

If you are going to be cutting a lot of brush and small trees, or running over stumps & rocks, then a rotary cutter is the better choice, at least till you get the fields in shape. 

A flail cutter will cut small saplings and brush, probably up to 1/2" diameter. It mulches what it cuts and leaves a nice appearing cut, similar to a finishing mower.

You be careful working on the slopes.


----------

